# A Hilarious Musical Experience



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anybody ever listened to David Del Tredici?

I hadn't until today, and it's just the thing you should do if you want to split your sides with laughter - I can't quite tell whether he wants you to laugh at his music or not, which just adds to the hilarity!

Anyway, I was just looking at a list of contemporary neoromantic composers and I came across his name, so I put it in on the Naxos Music Library. I was having a look at the pieces available when I saw one with the following title:

"On Learning On the Clearest Night Only 6000 Stars Are Visible to the Naked Eye"

I thought it sounded rather interesting; particularly because I'm a massive fan of astronomy. Then I listened to it, and the combination of the words and the singing has had me in fits of laughter since I listened to it. If it's a sincere composition, then there's something wrong with the man, but if, as I'd like to think, it's supposed to be a mixture of humour and insight, then I love it!

Here is the wonderful song:



On Learning On the Clearest Night Only 6000 Stars Are Visible to the Naked Eye said:


> If seeing only 6000 stars with the naked eye
> awestrucks us to topple
> in drunken ecstasy
> Or **** looking up in devout praise of being,
> ...


EDIT --- I just discovered that this poem set to music was written by Antler and is from _A Second Before it Bursts_. The collection features a poem titled _Lip-Licking Deer ******** Meditation_, so it's definitely supposed to be humorous! It's fascinating how the composition captures the humour in the music itself - if they were completely different words, you'd still laugh!


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey, can't composers have a little fun.

Purcell wrote a song called "I'll sail upon the dog star." I cracked up the first time I heard it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Romantic Geek said:


> Hey, can't composers have a little fun.
> 
> Purcell wrote a song called "I'll sail upon the dog star." I cracked up the first time I heard it.


Thanks for the reply  There is something funny about that - and I even understood the words without having to read along! I'll have to seek out some more musical jokes... (but not the boring ones that Haydn did )


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been considering buying Del Tredici's Final Alice for a while (out of curiosity as I keep seeing it in the shops) however in light of this thread I may refrain! (not that I dislike humour in my music) .


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Conor71 said:


> I have been considering buying Del Tredici's Final Alice for a while (out of curiosity as I keep seeing it in the shops) however in light of this thread I may refrain! (not that I dislike humour in my music) .


If you have any doubt about his artistic sincerity, just read these program notes 

http://www.daviddeltredici.com/works/penispoems.html


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

That's pretty incredible


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Romantic Geek said:


> Hey, can't composers have a little fun.
> 
> Purcell wrote a song called "I'll sail upon the dog star." I cracked up the first time I heard it.


Agreed,

And let's not forget the infamous 'Leck mich im Arsch' by Mozart.


----------

